# BINHOST

## Selecter

Где найти хосты с бинарниками для Дженту? Нашёл один только, и то не все пакеты имеются.

Мне нужны пакеты для pentium4 (USE по дефолту).

----------

## khel

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

pub/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/pentium4/

----------

## Selecter

 *khel wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml
> 
> pub/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/pentium4/

 

Это старые, мне нужны новые. Например kde 3.1.5, openoffice 1.1...

----------

